# Ryzen 3700x mit Corsair H100i v2



## Termit (2. Februar 2020)

Hi zusammen..

Wie schon in Überschrift beschrieben wollt ich mal euch fragen ob die Kombi was bringt?
Rüste gerade auf und der Kühler läuft auf meinen 1600x ohne Probleme (nur beide Lüfter von corsair gegen 2 be quiet silent wings Lüfter getauscht)..

Andere Sache Flüssigmetall als wärmeleitpaste wie wird es aufgetragen u bringt das wirklich mehr als eine normale wärmeleitpaste   a la artic  mx4?

Danke im voraus 😎🤪


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2020)

Nimm die MX-4, Flüssigmetall ist gefährlich wenn es ins Sockel läuft und bringt dir nur 3°C bzw. bestenfalls 5°C und dem Prozessor sind diese 3-5°C egal. Zudem versaust du dir dein IHS und der ist dann sehr schwer zu reinigen. Oft ist dann die ganze Aufschrift nicht mehr zu erkennen und für ein Garantiefall muss der IHS mit Salzsäure bearbeitet werden damit die Schrift wieder was sichtbar wird.

Es kommt noch dazu das dein Kühler aus Kupfer besteht.
Zwar bildet dieses keine Gefahr wie Alu, wo sich Alu auflösen würde, aber das Flüssigmetall verbindet sich auch mit dem Kupfer und der Kühler muss falls mal alles zerlegt wird glatt geschliffen und poliert werden. Es wird auch nicht mehr so schön sauber aussehen.


----------



## Termit (3. Februar 2020)

Kann ich meinen corsair h100i v2 auf meinen ryzen 3700x setzen?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Februar 2020)

Ja die 95W TDP sollte der Kühler locker packen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2020)

Natürlich kannst deine AIO dazu weiter verwenden.


----------

